# Fender Empress wood Tele



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My friend (and GC member) *hamstrung* and I saw one of these at L&M in Cambridge. The weight is impossible to believe !! All of the sales staff in the store seemed quite impressed with this guitar. 

This pic and description is lifted from another forum.












_"Here’s a Tele that is sure to impress you and your friends. A limited run (1000 pieces-500 in Honeyburst and 500 in White) Telecaster with a body made of Empress wood. This yields a guitar so light you’ll hit your chin with the headstock when you lift it off of your guitar stand."

"Fender says: “Empress body, super light weight, American Standard neck, Highway One bridge, Highway One pickups, Grease Bucket tone system. Honeyburst or Vintage White.”_
_"No one would state a weight for this Tele, but if I had to guess I’d say under 6lbs for sure. Under 5lbs??? Maybe_."

It was priced at $1400.00.

*This is from another website:

EMPRESS WOOD *_Paulownia Tomentosa_ or *PAULOWNIA* is a high quality, extremely light-weight *hardwood* which has only very recently started being used in mainstream guitar manufacturing. Rising costs and restrictions on other tradtional tonewoods has intensified the need for good alternatives. Paulownia is native to China and is cultivated extensively in Japan and Korea. It has been used for hundreds of years by the Japanese and Koreans to make high-quality traditional musical instruments. It was introduced into Australia at the end of the 20th Century and has since become extremely popular in the Australian timber trade. It is relatively cheap. Paulownia is the fastest growing hardwood species in the world, taking only 5-7 years from planting to harvesting. Because of it's fast cultivation it is at the top of the list as a solution for world reforestation projects. As a tonewood it is commonly used as a mahogany replacement, but shares the softness and colourless appearance of basswood. Renowned guitar brand Dean Guitars uses this wood for some of their guitars, and it is often used in generic DIY guitar kits. Gaskell Guitars has never used this wood for any production or custom guitars but it is readily available in Australia, should someone ever want a custom guitar made of this wood.

Could this be the tonewood of the future?

My GAS (in this case helium GAS) pains have returned.... after a long remission following the light weight Smartwood LP that I saw in Guelph a few years back. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking axe


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Paulownia has been used in instruments for sometime. I've been surprised that it hasn't become more common in guitars. There was a big push about 20 years ago to get wood workers using it and plantations planting it becuase it grows very fast which makes it a good choice from the point of view of availability. I think it's an Asian wood but is being grown in temperate climates elsewhere as it catches on. It looks somewhat like ash.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Isnt that a little expensive for what is considered a cheap wood?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> It was priced at $1400.00.


@[email protected] For the hemp equivalent in tone woods I just barfed a little. Drop the 1 and make the 00.00 99.99 and you have an appropriate price for a rapidly renewable wood and a price that would make adopting this wood an easy and desirable thing to do.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If the wood is affordable, then wouldn't one be able to get a tele or strat body at a lower price then say Alder from a builder? *idea*

Also, dat finish!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> If the wood is affordable, then wouldn't one be able to get a tele or strat body at a lower price then say Alder from a builder? *idea*
> 
> Also, dat finish!


I was wondering if Bill at Canadian Breed Guitars could get this wood.

*Possibly* there is a supplier of Empress wood here in Ontario..in Mossley (east of London)

http://www.wrsmales.com/empress/images/documents/liturature-empress.pdf 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

gfs (guitar fetish) sells finished paulownia tele bodies for 50-65 bucks. a guy named rob runs frettech (is on the telecaster.com forum a lot) - puts together nice teles and strats with them for $400 bucks - seem like nice light guitars.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;GPbfoyNzLpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPbfoyNzLpQ[/video]

While the video is a video, have a watch on youtube and then ignore the video and read the comments/conversation.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Also looked that up on guitar fetish:



> *Home > Necks and Bodies > Tele Style Bodies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Balancing this post out:



> Shipping Methods
> 
> *Pick the Shipping Method:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, we've seemed to establish that it can be had quite inexpensively thus making a $1400 price tag from Fender seem shall we say... excessive, but is there any empirical evidence to indicate that it's somehow inferior as a tone wood or is there just a general guitar forum consensus on this aspect?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well tdpri and tgp both have ample threads on it.

Now, the ten tabs I loaded and skimmed was not an in depth read and I didn't load and skim the side conversations. This is what my general feel is from that skimming.

1) most agree it sounds good
2) most agree that it 'should' be neck heavy but generally isnt
3) some feel that it may dent faster/worse than alder (ash? forget now for sure the wood compared)
4) some counter they have owned theirs for years and see no such problem

What I didn't see was long running consensus on it being bad or any reason to stay away from it. Some feel strongly (human nature) that it is simply a bad wood. Some folk also hear sound from capacitors too. Taking it all with grains of salt, the balance from what I saw tended in this woods favour.


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

yeah - it seems like traditionalists shy away, guys who like expensive guitars poo poo it, but people who like light, inexpensive teles love them. and with the rise of swamp ash as the most desired tele wood, less weight tends to appeal more than dissuade.

i asked the frettech guy a while ago about the balance of his p-wood guitars (i hate neck heavy guitars - or i'd have an sg) and he sent me a pic of one on a strap hanging from a hook - no nose dive).


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a buddy w/ a p-wood guitar (body from gfs w/ all parts neck) and it sounds killer.

(pssst...tonewood is a myth all wood has "tone")


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

No guitars made from it but we have a lot of antique Japanese chests...or tansu... that have the insides of the drawers made from the wood, so I can`t say how it sounds but I can say it certainly seems to be durable.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

greco said:


> *Possibly* there is a supplier of Empress wood here in Ontario..in Mossley (east of London)
> 
> http://www.wrsmales.com/empress/images/documents/liturature-empress.pdf


They appear to be selling trees. If you can wait a few years (decades?) this could be an economical way to go.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> They appear to be selling trees. If you can wait a few years (decades?) this could be an economical way to go.


Thanks for clarifying...I wasn't sure from their site...that is why I put "possibly"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> They appear to be selling trees. If you can wait a few years (decades?) this could be an economical way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading a bit on this, on either tgp or tdpri one of the guys did buy and grow his trees. I didn't see a tree count but he stated in one years growth the trees attained a height of 20 feet. The average harvest age from what I have otherwise read is 6 years.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

So, they are calling it Empress Wood now. Paulownia not good enough? Well they call Bubinga, african rosewood, even thought it isn't really rosewood. Figure it's more marketable?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe it's because the first link you get in a google search of Polawnia Tele on google is $30 bodies at GuitarFetish...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

b-nads said:


> Maybe it's because the first link you get in a google search of Polawnia Tele on google is $30 bodies at GuitarFetish...


We have a winner. 

Nice looking Tele though.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

b-nads said:


> Maybe it's because the first link you get in a google search of Polawnia Tele on google is $30 bodies at GuitarFetish...




30?! I didn't find them less than 44.95 as in my post #10 up there!?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

keeperofthegood said:


> 30?! I didn't find them less than 44.95 as in my post #10 up there!?


Damn - I beat your price;-)

Sorry, bro - I knee-jerked my response without thoroughly reading everything;-)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

b-nads said:


> Damn - I beat your price;-)
> 
> Sorry, bro - I knee-jerked my response without thoroughly reading everything;-)



hwopv




Hahaha and here I was thinking "30 bucks OMG! want!!" hahaha :food-smiley-004:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Paulownia tomentosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> _*Paulownia tomentosa*_ (also known as the *Empress Tree*, *Princess Tree* or *Foxglove Tree*) is a deciduous tree in the genus _Paulownia_, native to central and western China, but invasive in the US.


I'd grow it just for that flower and leaf :O


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

On eBay there are 5 right now (finished guitars) selling from 100 to 200.


Hebraic White Paulownia Electric Musical Instruments Gu...
Location: Australia

Feedback: 5,445 | 99.6%

Enlarge










C $185.16+C $40.34*Time left:4h 9m*
 
New Double Cutaway Paulownia Wood Electric Guitar
Location: USA

Feedback: 1,426 | 98.8%








C $97.54+C $33.92*Time left:17d 21h 37m*
 
Electric Guitar Full Size 25.5 Scale, Paulownia Wood
Location: USA

Feedback: 1,426 | 98.8%








C $94.48+C $33.92*Time left:18d 17h 32m*
 
Dean EVO XM Electric Guitar Paulownia Satin Natural
Location: USA

Feedback: 24,943 | 98.2%








C $153.74+C $102.48*Time left:16d 8h 44m*
 
DEAN EVOXM SN ELECTRIC GUITAR EVO XM PAULOWNIA BODY SAT...
Location: USA

Feedback: 131,133 | 99.1%








C $128.11+C $225.57*Time left:12d 17h 55m*

Page _1 of 1_Items per page:25 | 50 | 100 | 200


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

While we may at times scoff at the Chinese (though honestly there have been many improvements in recent years, my dislike is the loss of economy in North America to China for things we should never have lost), the post Mao China is not what China has been in the past. A great deal of Western Culture is rooted in China when you start to dig into the 'where did that come from'. The cultural history of China is several thousand years old and very diverse (ugh grammar at 5:30 in the morning is filled with holes of the prickly pear). While some things were "done a particular way" were done in that one way only, others were not and saw periods of re-invention. This instrument is one such that has a history of re-invention. Though the 'modern' form of it was established about 2000 years ago... 

Guqin construction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Materials
> 
> The sound chamber of the qin is constructed with two boards of wood, typically of differing wood types. The slightly rounded top board (soundboard) is usually made of _tong_ wood 『桐』, the Chinese parasol tree, or Chinese paulownia.


So, for 2 millennia Paulownia has found use in musical instrument construction as a tone wood.


The only negative to this recording is the hiss :/ unfortunately

[video=youtube;V2vehq2mHNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2vehq2mHNM[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

With it being so light, how does the Empress wood Tele balance? I'd be concerned with neck dive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> With it being so light, how does the Empress wood Tele balance? I'd be concerned with neck dive.


hamstrung was concerned about the same thing and "tested" it for neck dive.
Not a problem with this one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I've read the same on many forums and YouTube videos. The body is about 4 pounds while ash/alder is what 6 or so. Probably too little difference to worry about just put the strap over an inch.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

_"Highway One bridge, Highway One pickups,"

_Is this considered top end now? When I bought my Highway One it was $750 plus tax. The cork sniffers would say they "were nice players, but would switch out the Mexican pickups for some better US made ones" What happened? Perhaps they're vintage now. Lol


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Rugburn said:


> _"Highway One bridge, Highway One pickups,"
> 
> _Is this considered top end now? When I bought my Highway One it was $750 plus tax. The cork sniffers would say they "were nice players, but would switch out the Mexican pickups for some better US made ones" What happened? Perhaps they're vintage now. Lol


I won't forget when I bought my Highway One my guitar playing buddy came over and while using many expletives in praise couldn't get over how good the sound was until I told him it was a Highway One, after that it would be easier to feed a cat an orange. Some people hahaha...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Empress Wood, eh. Paulownia not good enough, eh. All high and mighty now are we. You could have called it Princess Wood, or even Duchess wood, but noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> hamstrung was concerned about the same thing and "tested" it for neck dive.
> Not a problem with this one.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Cool.

(must be just an SG thing)


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

one of the guys I play with a lot has a Highway 1 Tele,totally stock
great friggin guitar!

--the pups sounds great,like pups in a Tele.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

my Strat w/ the basswood body is also made of...wait...almost there...almost...wait...WOOD.

(ie; it sounds like a guitar)


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Justin Beiber has super expensive instruments while Jack White, Beck and many other awesome guitarist have cheap inexpressives guitar! If it sounds great and play great... nobody NEEDs the super fast action latest robot tuning LP to play awesome songs!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread seems to be getting progressively somewhat "derailed" from where I thought it might go....but that is fine. 

There is a lot of great information re: Empress wood /Paulownia and using it as for musical instruments in the thread (thanks to Keeps and others).

I just want GC members to know that there is a super light weight wood available for guitar bodies, etc.

Some players enjoy guitars that are not heavy, especially for decreasing the strain on their back. 

Personally, I was not aware that this species of wood existed and it was a cool find.

That specific Tele seems to be overpriced, IMHO...but it was a unique find.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

julienpier said:


> Justin Beiber has super expensive instruments while Jack White, Beck and many other awesome guitarist have cheap inexpressives guitar! If it sounds great and play great... nobody NEEDs the super fast action latest robot tuning LP to play awesome songs!


"Justin Beiber has super expensive instruments"
I didnt know that....I allways thought Justin relied on his hair style for his fame. 

"Jack White = awesome guitarist"
This must be a joke ...if it isnt I laughed anyways

"Beck has cheap inexpressives guitars."
HEre is a video of that cheap shit Beck uses all the time.
Please note those Twin Fender Tweed amps and matching cabinets. Even the bass player cant afford a real Fender Bass.
Jeff Beck 1 of 2 at Crossroads - YouTube

"people see things as they are and say why?......I see things that never where and say why not"....JFK


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Dave, there is an audience that we should also talk up. Children. While there are some INSANELY good players that are pre-teens (youtube is your friend on that) most pre-teen and early teen kids do not have the body structure needed to handle larger or heavy instruments. This wood could do two great things for kids in one go. Provide the lighter weights that are manageable by them AND provide a quality of sound that keeps them in the game.

 there is also people who've had their chest cavities opened up for various reasons who are weight restricted too but I am not sure which is the bigger audience, them or kids


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> "Justin Beiber has super expensive instruments"
> I didnt know that....I allways thought Justin relied on his hair style for his fame.
> 
> "Jack White = awesome guitarist"
> ...



kkjq Tal Wilkenfeld is cute!!  thanks, fun time watching a dozen side videos from that one  and wow she really handles that bass beautifully!

Paulownia also makes a nice sounding bass by the sound of it:

[video=youtube;5CqrvafA2Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CqrvafA2Ho[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Dave, there is an audience that we should also talk up. Children. While there are some INSANELY good players that are pre-teens (youtube is your friend on that) most pre-teen and early teen kids do not have the body structure needed to handle larger or heavy instruments. This wood could do two great things for kids in one go. Provide the lighter weights that are manageable by them AND provide a quality of sound that keeps them in the game.
> 
> there is also people who've had their chest cavities opened up for various reasons who are weight restricted too but I am not sure which is the bigger audience, them or kids


Thanks for writing this.... excellent points, Keeps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> "Justin Beiber has super expensive instruments"
> I didnt know that....I allways thought Justin relied on his hair style for his fame.
> 
> "Jack White = awesome guitarist"
> ...


There is a little difference between Beck and Jeff Beck. And Jack White is an awesome guitarist, it depends on your taste for music. I could have also quoted Dex (from Flat Duo Jet) who is, according to my taste, an awesome guitarist.
But the point was just to say that no matter what instrument, wood, amp or whatever equipment you have, you can write shitty preteen music or fully balled music.

By the way... this tree is freaking awesome! Can I grow one in my backyard?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

julienpier said:


> By the way... this tree is freaking awesome! Can I grow one in my backyard?



These folks might sell you a seedling...http://www.wrsmales.com/empress/images/documents/liturature-empress.pdf 
(near London, Ontario)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you Dave, that is one heck of a brochure. I wonder if those leaves are toxic or not, nice size for wrapping tamales if they are not 



> *Ontario orders:* Empress trees (8 inches tall) for you to plant are available in cartons of 6 to ship, UPS @ $42.00 each, $252.00/6



Canada grown trees are worth the money over seeds off eBay. 42 each is also not too bad a price for a tree too the ouch factor is that they are sold in groups of 6. My parents bought ONE Japanese Maple once for 120 dollars @[email protected] and that tree's adult height was only like 10 feet OMG :C


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

julienpier said:


> There is a little difference between Beck and Jeff Beck. And Jack White is an awesome guitarist, it depends on your taste for music. I could have also quoted Dex (from Flat Duo Jet) who is, according to my taste, an awesome guitarist.
> But the point was just to say that no matter what instrument, wood, amp or whatever equipment you have, you can write shitty preteen music or fully balled music.
> 
> By the way... this tree is freaking awesome! Can I grow one in my backyard?


ha!
this:









not this:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> These folks might sell you a seedling...http://www.wrsmales.com/empress/images/documents/liturature-empress.pdf
> (near London, Ontario)
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I sent them an email today and got a reply....
its 45 dollars for a 2 feet tall seedling ....sounds reasonable to me.
Will probably get one soon....damed tree looks amazing.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> kkjq Tal Wilkenfeld is cute!!  thanks, fun time watching a dozen side videos from that one  and wow she really handles that bass beautifully!
> 
> Paulownia also makes a nice sounding bass by the sound of it:
> 
> [video=youtube;5CqrvafA2Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CqrvafA2Ho[/video]


cammon now ... Tal Wilkenfeld is way passed cute...shes frikken HOT..

By the way, that perticular Crossroads concert ( double DVD) is very good and a nice keeper to have on the shelf. I find I go to it often.


----------



## dbakes (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Guys, I have one of the "Tele-Bration" Empress models. Mine is a very buttery colored Vintage White, white guard, maple board. It's very light. Unplugged it has a very acoustic and resonant tone and is quite loud. It has a lot of vibe. 

The Empress/paulownia wood is a very under-rated tone wood when it comes to guitars, but the Japanese have been crafting various zithers from it for a long time. And the tree has some very interesting customs and rituals about it so that's kinda cool, too. I'd imagine that Fender and perhaps others will be using this more in the future. It's a tree that grows well in California, and its maturation period is relatively short.

I've had the guitar for a few months now and if there is one complaint, it's the usual treble bleed issue - the all or nothing problem, as I call it. Yes, it's a common problem - and it occurs with most brands, so not really a complaint, but more of an expected reality. Lately I've been trying some different fuzz pedals and the volume pot has been driving me nuts so I finally had it on my bench today and I was actually just doing a web search for a refresher on its "Greasebucket" wiring schematic before make some changes to the capacitance, and adding a treble bleed mod; a link to this thread came up so I thought I'd add to the chat. 

I did the treble-bleed mod with a 100k resistor and a silver-mica 1nF cap (5% tolerance). The "Hot Tele" pickups sound really good and are well combined with the Greasebucket mod. It sounds great when backing the tone off, and it's easy to achieve that humbucker-like tone; very smooth and creamy. The neck shape is subjective, but this one feels pretty good to me. I just set it up, too, and it sets up nice, no dips and valleys in the frets and the fretboard/neck responds well to truss rod adjustments. Overall it's a great Tele and I'm looking forward to growing into even more.

Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the long post and comments, suggestions, etc. 
This will be a good resource for anyone looking at the Empress Teles.

Given the description, yours sounds like a great looking Tele. 
Happy to hear that you are enjoying it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Update on a necro-thread....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo9FUaxWBUo


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update/link.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was straightening out the garage the other day, and came across a body I had made a couple years ago, that has been sitting all this time, drying out. It's a single piece mahogany slab that I traced from the body of my Parker P44. MUCH lighter than the P44 body it was traced from. Looking forward to sticking a Tele bridge and a pair of dual rails on it. Really light guitars are a joy to play.


----------



## dc. (7 mo ago)

I realize that this is an old thread, but a guitar builder/technician friend of mine was recently telling me about how impressed he has been whenever he does a setup on a Fender Empress (Paulownia) Wood Telecaster, and it got me thinking about the Partscaster I am planning. Does anyone know where I can get a good quality strat body made of Paulownia? I realize GuitarFetish sells them for almost nothing, but I've heard that you may get what you pay for with those particular bodies. Thanks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My back is very curious about this guitar.


----------



## dc. (7 mo ago)

Supposedly these teles weigh under 5 lbs; my guitar builder friend says they're the best sounding teles he's heard in recent years. He used the words "warm" and "organic".


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been building bodies out of western red cedar, which is also very light. I really like the sound of it. Very resonant and quite loud when unplugged. Light wood seems to be the way to go. 
I think keeping the finish "light" would make a difference as well. Those Guitar Fetish bodies probably have a 1/8" thick coat of urethane on them, cancelling out any resonance you gain on t he wood. Not sure what Fender did.


----------



## dc. (7 mo ago)

Lincoln said:


> I think keeping the finish "light" would make a difference as well. Those Guitar Fetish bodies probably have a 1/8" thick coat of urethane on them, cancelling out any resonance you gain on t he wood. Not sure what Fender did.


Bob Taylor would agree with you - I think Taylor guitars has worked hard to perfect a super thin finish for their guitars for this exact reason.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

dc. said:


> Bob Taylor would agree with you - I think Taylor guitars has worked hard to perfect a super thin finish for their guitars for this exact reason.


Here's a cedar tele on a scale, just over 5lbs complete with strings. Only thing it's missing is the control plate, I must not have had one that day. There's a thread on it somewhere in here.


----------



## dc. (7 mo ago)

Lincoln said:


> Here's a cedar tele on a scale, just over 5lbs complete with strings. Only thing it's missing is the control plate, I must not have had one that day. There's a thread on it somewhere in here.
> 
> View attachment 423918
> View attachment 423919


Wow, that's a beauty! Love the fretboard as well


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

There are two great paulownia tele for sale on this very forum right now. The Fender has a '50's-style neck and weighs 5.36 pounds. The Hansen has a '60s-style neck and weighs 5.78 pounds. Both are fantastic playing and sounding teles - I used to own the Paisley and own the Hansen:









SOLD - Fender Road Worn Telecaster


This is a Fender Brad Paisley Telecaster in all it's glory. This is an outstanding guitar no matter which way you look at it and if I didn't have so many primo Telecasters I would keep this one too. This is an amazing playing and sounding guitar. Here are the nuts and bolts: - a one-piece...




www.guitarscanada.com













Hansen tele


OK, four Hansens is one too many, even for me. Here's one for sale - fabbo guitar, but does NOT have a tree trunk for a neck, unlike my others. The neck is actually quite lovely - like a biggish '60's neck, I guess. -nut width - 1.65” -neck depth at 1st fret - .89” | 22.61mm -neck depth at 12th...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------

